# I can't give you $20...



## Brewsster (Oct 3, 2017)

I delivered last night to a house in Coppell. I gave the order to the customer and he pulled out a crisp $20 bill...then asked me if I had change, I said drivers don't carry cash. He then said "I can't give you this $20" and went back inside and came out with a $5 bill...

You COULD give me that $20...YOU COULD'VE!!!!

Oh well...


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Yeah. I’m sure it was one of the nice houses in Coppell too....


----------



## Brewsster (Oct 3, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> Yeah. I'm sure it was one of the nice houses in Coppell too....


It sure was...


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Appreciate that he did not use this as an excuse to try and not give you a tip, and actually gave you $5.00

Or you could have gotten the classic I’ll tip you in the app


----------



## Brewsster (Oct 3, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Appreciate that he did not use this as an excuse to try and not give you a tip, and actually gave you $5.00
> 
> Or you could have gotten the classic I'll tip you in the app


Ah yes, the classic "tip you in the app". Not as bad as delivering to another fellow UE driver and still not getting a tip...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Brewsster said:


> Ah yes, the classic "tip you in the app". Not as bad as delivering to another fellow UE driver and still not getting a tip...


You must be the guy that delivers to Coachman 

But yeah, I wouldn't give you $20 either.

And you're statement about drivers not carrying cash is not true. The smart ones do.
You could have said "I only have 10".
Then maybe you get $10 instead of $5.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Brewsster said:


> I delivered last night to a house in Coppell. I gave the order to the customer and he pulled out a crisp $20 bill...then asked me if I had change, I said drivers don't carry cash. He then said "I can't give you this $20" and went back inside and came out with a $5 bill...
> 
> You COULD give me that $20...YOU COULD'VE!!!!
> 
> Oh well...


Would you tip $20?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I'd be happy with $5.00 bro..


----------



## Brewsster (Oct 3, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> Would you tip $20?


If I was feeling generous, sure why not?


----------

